#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  WOM tem meu respeito

## euanent

Já meti muito pau na wom 5000...
Mas hoje tenho q me retratar,Muitos dos problemas que eu praguejava na verdade era falda de conhecimento da minha parte.
Ja se falou muito dos defeitos q ela tem mas vou sitar aqui algumas qualidades

Porta lan robusta..
Bom Suporte
Quando bem configura proporciona uma internet que não fica devendo em nada a mk nem a ubnt..
Povo vai me detonar,mas vou falar porque e verdade.. sempre usei uma won no PTMP
Sempre pensei em troca-la porque seu firmeware falta opções para usá-la como pop.
Ela esta na torre a ums 2 anos e a danada *nunca* travou tenho clientes nela a 3k com airgrid....
Ja vi a danada passar 22m "modelo siso + omini Hyperlink"
Confesso ter pensado em tirar a omini e fechar um setor com wom ^^
Somando os pros e os contras acho q wom tem seus espaço,pelo menos na minha rede  :Smile:

----------


## steniopinheiro

falou verdade tenho uma rede com mais 80 ubnt e 9 intelbras wom 5000 e siso, mesmo com o sinal nao muito bom passa megas show de bola ...

----------


## RCINFONET

Estou começando agora a usar a wom mas o que eu notei é que o desempenho da navegação da internet no cliente é melhor que com airgrid, e isso colegas de provedores aqui da minha região também já notaram.

----------


## Super

muito boa, perde no chipset ralink, mas com ajustes vc consegue um bom resultado, uso muitas na minha rede. 

Recomendo fortemente que se *coloque silicone na trava da tampa*, para evitar entrar formiga e outros insetos, pois ela e maior que a nano e entra mais formigas.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Já meti muito pau na wom 5000...
> Mas hoje tenho q me retratar,Muitos dos problemas que eu praguejava na verdade era falda de conhecimento da minha parte.
> Ja se falou muito dos defeitos q ela tem mas vou sitar aqui algumas qualidades
> 
> Porta lan robusta..
> Bom Suporte
> Quando bem configura proporciona uma internet que não fica devendo em nada a mk nem a ubnt..
> Povo vai me detonar,mas vou falar porque e verdade.. sempre usei uma won no PTMP
> Sempre pensei em troca-la porque seu firmeware falta opções para usá-la como pop.
> ...


Prezado euanent,

Agradecemos os seus votos de confiança e confessamos que você nos surpreendeu ao alcançar este resultado com o WOM5000 pelo fato de ele ser um CPE e estar operando bem como basestation (o que não é indicado). De qualquer forma, repassei para a equipe do suporte o seu post e estamos a disposição.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## fabiovs1979

já coloquei defeito nas wom, mas com o tempo eu vi ubnt e aluns groove travando e porta lan indo pro saco, tenho algumas wom siso e mimo cortando na alta e mesmo com os relâmpagos estão trabalhando do mesmo jeito. se comparar com ubnt e mikrotik só o sinal que fica um pouco mais fraco mas funcionam perfeitamente.

----------


## mestretik

Da intelbras uso switchs vlan e apc 5m e confesso que são otimos aparelhos. A ubilixo fabrica os aparelhos com intuito de que eles parem de funcionar pra ter revenda isso é fato , nano que enfraquece sinal , porta lan que queima entre outras porcarias...

----------


## RCINFONET

Ubigringo ta tenso, não da pra tirar foto com flash perto que já ta queimando porta LAN.

----------


## flavio300

tenho trez enlace com apc 5m, 18km 10km, 6km todos passando 100mb de link topado. e antena oiw 30

----------


## jmprestes

alguem tem ou teve problemas com os graficos tanto leds quanto firmware, ou informações de sinal ccq ruido, que não batem ou informam errado?
pergunto pq ja vi gente reclamando q não funciona direito, mas no meu caso sempre informou certinho.

----------


## RODRIGOQUATI

tambem estou usando, tenho siso e mimo, estão se saindo melhor que airgrid, bem melhor

----------


## djpicapau

Tenho um PTP de uma torre pra minha casa com WOM de 2km com uma árvore parruda (mangueira) quase que na frente de antena cliente. Estou usando o Rate MCS3 e tá passando 50mb. Essa foi minha primeira experiência com a WOM e penso que está de bom tamanho. ☺

----------


## FMANDU

> Tenho um PTP de uma torre pra minha casa com WOM de 2km com uma árvore parruda (mangueira) quase que na frente de antena cliente. Estou usando o Rate MCS3 e tá passando 50mb. Essa foi minha primeira experiência com a WOM e penso que está de bom tamanho. ☺



MCS 3 e 50M!!! e com visada parcial? E papai noel existe?

----------


## djpicapau

Caro FMANDU, não acreditar, é um direito seu, mas isso não lhe dá o direito de desmentir outrem.

----------


## FMANDU

Vou deixar pra vc estudar. http://mcsindex.com/
Vc usando 16-QAM e passando 50M em PMPT. Você fez o milagre da multiplicação no 802.11

Ta de parabens. E não to de zuera.

----------


## RODRIGOQUATI

será que ptp de 2km com wom 5000 mimo passa uns 10Mbps? visda 100% limpa?

----------


## jmprestes

djpicapau, da um print no sinal da won ai pra gente ver, só curiosidade mesmo..

----------


## djpicapau



----------


## djpicapau



----------


## jmprestes

nossa cara! sério esse sinal, me conta o segredo..
tenho aki um ptp torre casa tb com visada total, 1.5km to com -69.. -71 de sinal nao consigo melhorar.., mas tb ta bom, da 21db ccq 100% btest servidor com +-50mb..
uso potencia 17dbm

----------


## djpicapau

Mano, sou novo em wireless, li algumas coisas aqui e pedi ajuda no suporte da Intelbras. As configurações são essas:

----------


## djpicapau

Na visada desse PTP tá pegando meio que na lateral de uma árvore, mas tá passando bem... Eu li aqui um post com um debate bastante técnico ( https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=182472&page=6 )
e acabamos verificando que nem tudo que a diz teoria funciona na pratica e vice versa. Ouvi falar muito mal da WOM mas tô vendo que na prática tá 'dando pro gasto'... rs... tô antenado pra ouvir a experiência dos colegas que sempre agregam conhecimento.

----------


## euanent

> Caro FMANDU, não acreditar, é um direito seu, mas isso não lhe dá o direito de desmentir outrem.


Quando se seta o mcs no no cliente vc limita apenas o upload... sim vc pode ter ms3 e pasar 50 megas no sentido ap cliente...
Gostaria de lembrar q estamos aqui para nos ajudar e não criticar os colegas .

----------


## euanent

> será que ptp de 2km com wom 5000 mimo passa uns 10Mbps? visda 100% limpa?


Amigo tendo en vista esta tabela...

Mbps é Megabits per second.
1 byte = 8 bits
divide os Mbps por 8 tu tem a quantidade de MB/s.
Exemplo:
100 Mbps
100 /8 = 12 MB/s
Outro exemplo é pegar a conexão de internet.
600 Kbps = Kbits per second
600 /8 = 75 KB/s (taxa máxima para download em tal conexão)
B = Byte

----------


## meyknho

> Quando se seta o mcs no no cliente vc limita apenas o upload... sim vc pode ter ms3 e pasar 50 megas no sentido ap cliente...
> Gostaria de lembrar q estamos aqui para nos ajudar e não criticar os colegas .


Olá Boa Tarde, estava observando essa questão do MCS 3 e passando 50 MBPS, porém está setado no AP o MCS 3 rsrs!

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## djpicapau

> Olá Boa Tarde, estava observando essa questão do MCS 3 e passando 50 MBPS, porém está setado no AP o MCS 3 rsrs!
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


Fiz de acordo com orientação do suporte Intelbras.[emoji4]

----------


## euanent

> Fiz de acordo com orientação do suporte Intelbras.[emoji4]


vc ta usando 40mhz mcs 3 da 60mg de data rate, sinceramente nao sei quanto daria isso de banda real..

----------


## zelioalbernas

Hj fiz um ponto a ponto bem curto com 2 wom 5000 mimo, distancia de aprox 170 metros com a visada de 90% limpa, alguns poucos galhos de arvores no caminho.
Depois de muito pesquisar e ler nesse forum, configurei os equipamentos em bancada, com potencia de 10dbm, enlance em 500 metros, data rate auto e alguns outros ajustes, canal 5400, largura de banda em 20mhz e alguns outros ajustes, pois fui mudando aos poucos até conseguir estabilidade e banda alta.
Depois de tudo instalado, consegui ccq de 100%, e velocidade de banda de 55Mbps de down e 35Mbps de Up. Link é da GVt de 100Mb, acho que ficou muito bom, fiquei muito surpreso pois estava com receio por conta da visada, trabalho com informatica, mas não atuo muito com instalação de antenas outdoor. Esse ptp foi feito da minha loja pra minha casa, amanha posto os screens

----------


## djpicapau

> vc ta usando 40mhz mcs 3 da 60mg de data rate, sinceramente nao sei quanto daria isso de banda real..


Pelo btest em UDP tá passando 50mb. Gostaria de entender esses cálculos de rate. Indica o indica algum link para eu estudar?

----------


## djpicapau

> Hj fiz um ponto a ponto bem curto com 2 wom 5000 mimo, distancia de aprox 170 metros com a visada de 90% limpa, alguns poucos galhos de arvores no caminho.
> Depois de muito pesquisar e ler nesse forum, configurei os equipamentos em bancada, com potencia de 10dbm, enlance em 500 metros, data rate auto e alguns outros ajustes, canal 5400, largura de banda em 20mhz e alguns outros ajustes, pois fui mudando aos poucos até conseguir estabilidade e banda alta.
> Depois de tudo instalado, consegui ccq de 100%, e velocidade de banda de 55Mbps de down e 35Mbps de Up. Link é da GVt de 100Mb, acho que ficou muito bom, fiquei muito surpreso pois estava com receio por conta da visada, trabalho com informatica, mas não atuo muito com instalação de antenas outdoor. Esse ptp foi feito da minha loja pra minha casa, amanha posto os screens


Zélio, sou menor no conhecimento de Wireless aqui no forum, mas acredito que se você aumentar a potência do rádio, poderá passar uma banda maior, digo isso porque o próprio suporte da Intelbras, me orientou a fazê-lo quando eu fiz o meu ponto a ponto.

----------


## zelioalbernas

> Zélio, sou menor no conhecimento de Wireless aqui no forum, mas acredito que se você aumentar a potência do rádio, poderá passar uma banda maior, digo isso porque o próprio suporte da Intelbras, me orientou a fazê-lo quando eu fiz o meu ponto a ponto.


Vou testar mais tarde, mas depois de um tempo da instalação o link ficou até mais rapido
quanto ao upload ja chega no maximo que é de 50Mb, ja o download estabilizou em torno de 60Mb

----------


## zelioalbernas

Aumentei a potencia para 15dbm no ap e no cliente, agora até o snr ficou melhor, antes variava entre 19 e 23dB, agora fica entre 22 e 24db e a banda subiu um pouco pra 70Mb, pra mim está ótimo, nem vou mexer mais pois acho que está no limite do radio.

----------


## teknando

Sera que 2 Wom 5000i como PTMP ( Sei que não e recomentado e inicial depois eu troco  :Smile:  ) aguenta 30 clientes com Wom 5000 com planos de 300k. 12 usuários no máximo nos horários de pico nada de viciados em torrent( ainda bem que ainda a galera não o conhece ufa...) mais professores que usam pra preencher as notas dos alunos, seria gerenciada por uma RB 750r2? coisa de 1,5km quadrado não mais que isso.

Obs. Planejando comprar a Base Station APC 5M 90 no Futuro...

----------


## meyknho

> Sera que 2 Wom 5000i como PTMP ( Sei que não e recomentado e inicial depois eu troco  ) aquenta 30 clientes com Wom 5000 com planos de 300k. 12 usuários no máximo nos horários de pico nada de viciados em torrent( ainda bem que ainda a galera não o conhece ufa) mais professores que usam pra preencher as notas dos alunos, seria gerenciada por uma RB 750r2? coisa de 1,5km quadrado não mais que isso.
> 
> Obs. Planejando comprar a Base Station APC 5M 90 no Futuro...


Usei uma WOM 5000 MIMO por alguns meses para enviar sinal para 6 clientes, a experiência não foi das melhores, pois o angulo de abertura é pequeno e o ganho da antena era apenas 14dBi, porém os planos que eu ofereço são acima de 2MBPS.

OBS: Se desejar iniciar com o WOM 5000 use pelo menos a versão MIMO.

*Att, Aleff Meykson*

----------


## jorgilson

Pode colocar que vai funcionar tranquilo, agora clientes no máximo a 1km.

----------


## teknando

> Usei uma WOM 5000 MIMO por alguns meses para enviar sinal para 6 clientes, a experiência não foi das melhores, pois o angulo de abertura é pequeno e o ganho da antena era apenas 14dBi, porém os planos que eu ofereço são acima de 2MBPS.
> 
> OBS: Se desejar iniciar com o WOM 5000 use pelo menos a versão MIMO.
> 
> *Att, Aleff Meykson*


Mas o angulo de abertura não e 70° tando da Wom 5000 e Wom 5000i?
Não sei a diferencia das duas só o conector para antena externa e só isso mesmo?




> Pode colocar que vai funcionar tranquilo, agora clientes no máximo a 1km.


Hum só a 1 km fiquei com -3 clientes agora  :Frown: ... 2 fica a 1,300km e 1 a 1,500.

Obs. fiz a metição com o velocímetro digital de uma moto, da torre ate a casa do cliente mais longe, Areá rural nem no mapa se encontra kkk...

----------


## dingao

Esto querendo coloca para roda minha rede aqui já teste três mais gual versão vcs está usado?

----------


## euanent

> Mas o angulo de abertura não e 70° tando da Wom 5000 e Wom 5000i?
> Não sei a diferencia das duas só o conector para antena externa e só isso mesmo?
> 
> 
> 
> Hum só a 1 km fiquei com -3 clientes agora ... 2 fica a 1,300km e 1 a 1,500.
> 
> Obs. fiz a metição com o velocímetro digital de uma moto, da torre ate a casa do cliente mais longe, Areá rural nem no mapa se encontra kkk...


Amigo Eu tenho uma wom como pop .. e clientes a 3km com 68 db .. detalhe 
E so vc usar airgreed nos clientes mais de 1.5 km q fica show

----------


## teknando

> Amigo Eu tenho uma wom como pop .. e clientes a 3km com 68 db .. detalhe 
> E so vc usar airgreed nos clientes mais de 1.5 km q fica show



Que bom vou fechar tudo com Wom 5000


Mas me diz ai qual ou se tem alguma diferente tirando a entrada de antena externa entre as Wom 5000 e a Wom 5000i?

----------


## meyknho

> Que bom vou fechar tudo com Wom 5000
> 
> 
> Mas me diz ai qual ou se tem alguma diferente tirando a entrada de antena externa entre as Wom 5000 e a Wom 5000i?


Não a diferença é apenas essa. Foi removido o conector SMA.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## djpicapau

Maravilha!!! 




> Aumentei a potencia para 15dbm no ap e no cliente, agora até o snr ficou melhor, antes variava entre 19 e 23dB, agora fica entre 22 e 24db e a banda subiu um pouco pra 70Mb, pra mim está ótimo, nem vou mexer mais pois acho que está no limite do radio.
> Anexo 62297Anexo 62299Anexo 62298

----------


## FMANDU

Intelbras para projetos pequenos e que não exija tanta eficiência, respeitando o limite de 1,5 km e com fresnel bom, vai muito bem. Não da pra comparar com ubnt / MK / Ligowave, mas pra células pequenas vai tranquilo.

----------


## juniorbin

Concordo com o amigo @*FMANDU* , minha APC-5M-90, quando instalei e fui colocando clientes era a melhor coisa do mundo, pensei assim... agora a UBNT vai pro saco, o problema meus amigos foi quando a painel atingiu o pico de 60 clientes simultâneos, aí veio minhas dores de cabeça, já os apcs que tem 15 e 20 clientes tá rodando sem problemas, aí veio a comparação, tenho Painel profissional UBNT com rocket 5M e atinge picos de 60 clientes simultâneos e não cai nem um pingo o rendimento. Lembrando que tenho testando as APCs desde o seu lançamento, tenho os 2 tipos 90 e 90+ e faço constantes ligações para Intelbras, já usei todas configurações postadas pelos amigos do fórum e as orientadas pelos técnicos da mesma. Volto a ressaltar... as que estão com poucos clientes tá show de bola, a parada esculhamba quando precisa de capacidade em massa.

----------


## Grsguard

kkkkkkk umas danadas fiseram ninho dentro da minha por causa do calor e queimou a antena. so depois disso vi seu post, obrigado pela dica

----------

